# Apple Tastatur unter Linux

## n0ll4k

Hab hier ne Apple Tastatur mit USB anschluss rumfliegen kann ich die nach dem umstieg auf Linux benutzen weil immo unter windows funzt die nicht zumindest nich normal

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Da Dir keiner Antwortet, würde ich Dir mal vorschlagen, es

auszuprobieren. Es haben wohl nicht viele PC-User eine

Apple-Tastatur.   :Rolling Eyes: 

IMHO sollte es gehen.. denn es ist genauso ein

"low-level USB device". Aber Du kannst ja mal

dann berichten, obs geklappt hat und welche

Tasten nicht auf anhieb funktionieren  :Smile: 

----------

## citizen428

Also bei GNU/Linux auf PowerPC sieht der Keyboard Eintrag in der XF86Config so aus:

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "keyboard"

  Identifier    "Keyboard[0]"

  Option        "Protocol"      "Standard"

  Option        "XkbLayout"     "de"

Option        "XkbModel"      "macintosh"

  Option        "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

  Option        "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Ob dir das aber auch nur irgendwie hilft weiß ich nicht, aber ich denke wenn du die Tastatur zum Laufen kriegst hast du so zumindest eine vernünftige Tastenbelegung.

----------

## n0ll4k

Also ich hab das ganze mal bevor ich angefangen bin Linux draufzuspielen unter Windows ausprobiert und da wurde sie als normale USB Tastatur angenommen. Ich denke wenn ich im Kernel die HID Funktion aktiviere müsste es eigentlich gehen. Ich kann das Ding dann zwar nich im Bootmenu nutzen aber naja ich muss mal schauen.

----------

## n0ll4k

Es hat sich aber nun ein anderes Problem aufgetan ich hab im Kernel die HID Unterstützung aktiviert aber ich kann die Apple-Tastatur trotzdem nich nutzen vielleicht nochirgendwer eine andere lösung

----------

